# Identification



## zbever (Mar 5, 2019)

I purchased this fish as one of my first cichlids in my new Mbuna tank about three months ago. The fish was purchased under the board term mixed Africa cichlids. I picked up a colbat zebra and this one. This Mbuna has a black under body with horizontal stripes. When original purchased I thought it was a golden auratus. Now I'm not so sure. Can anyone please ID this fish? TIA

P.s I have a 55 g tank. Well planted. With a marine life biowheel filter that's made for 90 gallons. Just had my water tested p.h. 7.6. Ammonia-0 nitrites-0 nitrates-10. My scheduled weekly water change is tomorrow.


----------



## zbever (Mar 5, 2019)

Bump*


----------



## FishKeeperInVT (Feb 4, 2019)

Some sort of chailosi-auratus hybrid possibly. Horizontal bars and the spots on the tail definitely seem auratus like, but the face shape is wrong, there is too much yellow and the bars don't have that crisp line edge that an auratus would have.

I'd say "mixed african cichlid" is a very accurate label.


----------



## zbever (Mar 5, 2019)

Okay well I've read that hybrids are frowned upon. I suppose when I purchased the fish I just assumed they where a mixed of sepsis not hybrids. Any suggestions going forward with this fish? Should I surrender it to a pet store or keep him?


----------



## FishKeeperInVT (Feb 4, 2019)

If you aren't breeding it and selling the fry... and you like the fish, I see no reason not to keep it. The argument against hybridizing the fish is just keeping them pure to their breeds so that people can get predictable fish that match what you would expect them to look like and act like. If you don't mind having a hybrid there isn't anything wrong with the fish.


----------



## zbever (Mar 5, 2019)

Great thank you so much for your help/advice!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Just a common Auratus. Juveniles have a gold, black and white pattern. Males turn an opposite black or dark brownish with the stripes with maturity, adult females can take on a fake male color sometimes. Mass market fish can be of dubious quality and purity, and fish many generations removed from the lake can look kinda weird, but I wouldn't call this a hybrid for sure. Unfortunately adult tank raised Auratus are not always very attractive, fish vary, but most tend to average in annoyingly antisocial behavior. Think they do better in large groups, but few keep them that way.


----------

